# Myers Bulldozer Pump



## TopEndScraper (Jul 23, 2013)

I drew up a scaled ver of a Myers Bulldozer Pump for mate on anouther forum
He has almost completed the buildon this site
http://www.alloyavenue.com/vb/showthread.php?7927-Myers-bulldozer-pump

I posted the CAD drawings on Grabcad, the parts are set up to CNC patterns for metal caster and arnt really " plans " but the parts 
http://grabcad.com/library/scaled-myers-bulldozer-pump-cad-for-casters



Edit sorry tryed to load some images but web page not tablit friendly so ive given up


----------



## aonemarine (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum TES...Was wondering why you havent posted you build over here. You should post a link to the AA build thread.


----------



## TopEndScraper (Jul 23, 2013)

The top link is to the build thred,  the second link is to the cad files
It was a tag team build,  i drew it in CAD,  ran the drawings through 3D CAM in Australia then emailed the g - code 5000km to New Zerland whehre the patterns were made,  parts cast and machined to fit together


----------

